# ROAD TRIP WITH AN ADVERTISING AUCTION THROWN IN



## UncleBruce (Dec 9, 2020)

Last Wednesday on the spur of the moment Jeanie and I decided to attend a live advertising collectibles auction taking place in Tomah, WI.  I have always wanted to attend some of these far flung auctions and now that we are retired work no longer gets in the way.  We also decided to incorporate into this a junking road trip as we have never really been in this area.  
The auction was great, we only won a couple of lots but that's the way it goes.  It was stunning to see so many top notch advertising pieces on display. I did win the *BLACK RIVER FALLS BREWERY* picnic beer shown in the center.  I had never seen one of these so this is a great addition to the collection.  Also at the auction we won the small *FAUST* *SAUCER* and *MINI STEIN/MATCH STRIKER*  seen in front of the picnic beer.
The remaining items came from shopping in several antique stores on our journey home, taking the long way.  Picked up two pilsner beer glasses, a *MICHELOB* and a *LONE STAR BEER*.  Normally I don't go for milk bottles, but the pint at left was from the tiny town of Yellowstone, Iowa and it is in perfect condition.  Two other embossed beer bottles found are super decent specimens.  The aqua beer is *JACOB SCHMIDT BREWING CO.* from St. Paul, MN.  I have never seen an export shaped embossed beer bottle from this company, it is a cork type blob and it is a great example for the collection.  The quart amber crown top is a *POLISH BREWING CO.* from Stevens Point, WI., this was the name of the company prior to their becoming the still active Stevens Point Brewing Co. and is a very difficult beer to find.  The two candy containers are nearly complete only missing the tiny paper labels that would have identified their contents.  Both have their lids, the *LUNCH BOX* still has its handle and the *CANDLESTICK PHONE* still has the earpiece.  At the same shop I also found the *COBALT BURST TOP INK* bottle, which was too pretty to pass up.  Last but not least were the *PABST CORKSCREW* and the *ANHEUSER BUSCH MATCH SAFE* that has the eagle with its wing tucked into the A.  
Collecting takes a lot of looking to do a little finding.  These items were the things I found and my wife found several treasures too that aren't shown.  We had a fun trip making some decent finds.  Ready to go again.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 9, 2020)

Awesome finds!  I love the big beer.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 9, 2020)

Bruce, Do you have this Bottle?

RARE-Antique RUD WEGENER BREWING BEER-.RUNESTONE CAPITAL ALEXANDRIA MINNESOTA | eBay


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 9, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Bruce, Do you have this Bottle?
> RARE-Antique RUD WEGENER BREWING BEER-.RUNESTONE CAPITAL ALEXANDRIA MINNESOTA | eBay


I saw this listing earlier today.  I have this beer with identical embossing, but mine is in aqua glass.  I also have a Picnic with a variation of the embossing.  The seller has never sold any bottle prior to this listing.  I'm not sure where they came up with such an extreme starting bid.  How they came up with that is what interests me.  I doubt that it will attract any bids, I hope for the sake of the item I am wrong.  I have chosen not to even watch the obtuse listing.  I did document its existence.  I am thinking that this bottle will eventually disappear into anonymity and may never be seen again.  A shame, but that is the fate of many such listings on FeeBay when the seller chooses not to have a true auction listing.


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 10, 2020)

Yes, I thought the opening price was Rediculous myself, So, I was kinda being sarcastic when I sent the link, just to show how stupid some of the prices are on ebay. I've seen common bottles I'd sell for $1, maybe $10 but you'll see those same bottles on ebay for Hundreds. LEON.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> I saw this listing earlier today.  I have this beer with identical embossing, but mine is in aqua glass.  I also have a Picnic with a variation of the embossing.  The seller has never sold any bottle prior to this listing.  I'm not sure where they came up with such an extreme starting bid.  How they came up with that is what interests me.  I doubt that it will attract any bids, I hope for the sake of the item I am wrong.  I have chosen not to even watch the obtuse listing.  I did document its existence.  I am thinking that this bottle will eventually disappear into anonymity and may never be seen again.  A shame, but that is the fate of many such listings on FeeBay when the seller chooses not to have a true auction listing.


It actually sold!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> Last Wednesday on the spur of the moment Jeanie and I decided to attend a live advertising collectibles auction taking place in Tomah, WI.  I have always wanted to attend some of these far flung auctions and now that we are retired work no longer gets in the way.  We also decided to incorporate into this a junking road trip as we have never really been in this area.
> The auction was great, we only won a couple of lots but that's the way it goes.  It was stunning to see so many top notch advertising pieces on display. I did win the *BLACK RIVER FALLS BREWERY* picnic beer shown in the center.  I had never seen one of these so this is a great addition to the collection.  Also at the auction we won the small *FAUST* *SAUCER* and *MINI STEIN/MATCH STRIKER*  seen in front of the picnic beer.
> The remaining items came from shopping in several antique stores on our journey home, taking the long way.  Picked up two pilsner beer glasses, a *MICHELOB* and a *LONE STAR BEER*.  Normally I don't go for milk bottles, but the pint at left was from the tiny town of Yellowstone, Iowa and it is in perfect condition.  Two other embossed beer bottles found are super decent specimens.  The aqua beer is *JACOB SCHMIDT BREWING CO.* from St. Paul, MN.  I have never seen an export shaped embossed beer bottle from this company, it is a cork type blob and it is a great example for the collection.  The quart amber crown top is a *POLISH BREWING CO.* from Stevens Point, WI., this was the name of the company prior to their becoming the still active Stevens Point Brewing Co. and is a very difficult beer to find.  The two candy containers are nearly complete only missing the tiny paper labels that would have identified their contents.  Both have their lids, the *LUNCH BOX* still has its handle and the *CANDLESTICK PHONE* still has the earpiece.  At the same shop I also found the *COBALT BURST TOP INK* bottle, which was too pretty to pass up.  Last but not least were the *PABST CORKSCREW* and the *ANHEUSER BUSCH MATCH SAFE* that has the eagle with its wing tucked into the A.
> Collecting takes a lot of looking to do a little finding.  These items were the things I found and my wife found several treasures too that aren't shown.  We had a fun trip making some decent finds.  Ready to go again.
> View attachment 215342


That sounds like such a great road trip for you and the wife. Work can be such a wet blanket. Never let's me do anything! Don't know how I missed this post. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> It actually sold!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes, but they had lowered it from several thousands to several hundreds.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 20, 2020)

UncleBruce said:


> Yes, but they had lowered it from several thousands to several hundreds.


Oh, I failed to see the original. Still is $350.00 fair for that bottle?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 20, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Oh, I failed to see the original. Still is $350.00 fair for that bottle?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I believe the buyer thought it was fair didn't they!  I think it was a nice bottle and I'm glad it did well.  Maybe if I didn't have any examples from that brewery I may have considered it at the reduced listing.  I have two different examples so that kind of changes ones outlook doesn't it?  When I first saw it I didn't even mark it to watch it due to the ridiculous start.  Not sure when the reduced starting bid took place.  It was an odd deal for sure.


----------

